# Free Kindle Book today



## smsgreeneyes (Nov 22, 2011)

Morhouse Farms book "Critter Knits" is free on Amazon today through Tuesday.

http://www.amazon.com/Morehouse-Farm-Critter-Knits-Patterns-ebook/dp/B00FAUTMBI/


----------



## cilka (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you very much - downloaded.

Cilka


----------



## Greatgramma (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks for the "heads up"!


----------



## WestLAmum (Apr 17, 2011)

Got it. Thanks so much for letting us know.


----------



## tanner49855 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you. Just downloaded.


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you... Thank you... I purchased a couple of these at Morehouse ... Great patterns.... How did u hear about this? ....


----------



## Nananuk (Sep 20, 2012)

Just Received! Many thanks!


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## smsgreeneyes (Nov 22, 2011)

Shelly4545 said:


> Thank you... Thank you... I purchased a couple of these at Morehouse ... Great patterns.... How did u hear about this? ....


I subscribe to a newsletter called BookGorilla.com, they send email daily with notices of Kindle books that are discounted and sometimes free. I have gotten several cookbooks and mysteries for free this way. Another newsletter that does this is KindleNation.com. When you click the links in the emails it takes you directly to that books page on Amazon.


----------



## wyze (Nov 3, 2013)

Just in there, thanks for the tip off.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! free is good , but awesome for free is the best! Thanks for posting


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks again for sharing.... Will subscribe... Downloaded the book and it is awesome ...


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks so much! My GS will LOVE these!


----------



## gailknitt (Feb 19, 2013)

Awesome! Available in Canada on amazon.ca


----------



## sumacpa (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the information!


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

This is a fabulous deal! I paid around $6 for just the Morehouse Dragon Scarf pattern. It is a great pattern though, knit up perfectly!


----------



## Carol295 (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank You!


----------



## Rosesla (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Downloaded it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks! It has been "purchased"!


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

Thank you! I have always loved their critters.


----------



## Luckypetmom (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## janmary (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks so much!


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks very much. Downloaded too!


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

:thumbup: Thank you very much for the heads up I've got it downloaded and ready to use!


----------



## puttersmom (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you very much.


----------



## jujee (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you just got it for my tablet. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Crafty Meme (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you for the info!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

YAY!! Thank you for sharing, just downloaded.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Sunshine 333 (Apr 14, 2013)

Any idea how to download?


----------



## Lizzieflorence (Jan 16, 2013)

Diolch yn fawr iawn. Thank you so much. Just downloaded. Also available in the uk on amazon.co.uk


----------



## Julesintahoe (Feb 2, 2013)

Got it. Thanks!


----------



## AussieKnitWit (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi ladies, I've been on Amazon but don't have a Kindle. Is there a way to download it without Kindle? If not, can some kind KPer email me the downloaded version? Is it a .pdf file? Many thanks.


----------



## smsgreeneyes (Nov 22, 2011)

Sunshine 333 said:


> Any idea how to download?


It can be downloaded from Amazon onto a Kindle or Kindle app on your phone, pad or pc.


----------



## Maurlynn (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info, just downloaded.


----------



## 1crisp1 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks a lot for those just what I have been looking for and FREE yipee!


----------



## smsgreeneyes (Nov 22, 2011)

AussieKnitWit said:


> Hi ladies, I've been on Amazon but don't have a Kindle. Is there a way to download it without Kindle? If not, can some kind KPer email me the downloaded version? Is it a .pdf file? Many thanks.


It's not .pdf. You can download a free Kindle app from Amazon.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks - well spotted.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## AussieKnitWit (Oct 19, 2012)

smsgreeneyes said:


> It's not .pdf. You can download a free Kindle app from Amazon.


Thank you so much! I have now downloaded Kindle appn from Amazon, also the book. So happy! Blessings your way from me.


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you. Got it.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you! Looking forward to seeing the patterns!


----------



## quiltwiz (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you so much for the "Heads Up" on this book. Have already downloaded it.


----------



## Abbertonia (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you so much and thanks also to Amazon for allowing us to download for free. I have down loaded to my kindle, so easy.


----------



## piaemn (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks a million for the tip. I just downloaded this onto my Kindle. I will be making some of these for Christmas gifts. Thanks again :thumbup:


----------

